# Daemon Prince



## Herald of Huanchi (Feb 1, 2009)

I was (still planning to) take a Daemon Prince in my warriors of chaos, but I don't know which model.

I thought I'd get the grey one with wings in the army book but i searched the gw website and couldn't find it.

Does it exist?(in production)

Help!!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Herald of Huanchi said:


> I was (still planning to) take a Daemon Prince in my warriors of chaos, but I don't know which model.
> 
> I thought I'd get the grey one with wings in the army book but i searched the gw website and couldn't find it.
> 
> ...


that is the plastic demon prince that has not been released yet sadly.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Yep WKoA is right, While looking Tauntingly awsome, Its not yet released, which leaves you with few options for a DP


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Be'lakor makes for a good deamon prince.


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

If you don't mind using non-GW models then Heresy Miniatures have an awesome selection of demon models that you could use as a Daemon Prince and I'm sure REAPER must have something as well...that is, of course, if you're not planning on entering any official GW tournaments (where, I believe, non-GW models are banned).

Failing that, you could always just select your favourite armoured Chaos Champion model and deck it out with a host of modifications, a supreme paint-job and a fancy base. Nothing in the rules that says a DP has to be 15ft tall, nor that it has to be a single model either; add a fistful of chained daemonic hounds to a regular sized Champion/Sorcerer on a monster base, for example, or if it's a DP of Nurgle a swarm of nurglings parading as a humanoid (if you're familiar with D&D, think Worm that Walks but with Nurglings).


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

isn't it in GW sanctioned tourney your army has to be like 85% GW?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Depends on the organizer mainly. Now that GW itself isn't running the tourneys, it isn't as much of an issue.


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

He's "supposed" to be in the next wave of minis but I don't work for GW so don't quote me on that. Hopefully that's soon.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Belakor is an awsome model, but also theres a great daemon from the LOTR range  And ofcourse if u want a khorne prince, for super AWSOMENESS forgeworld have a new one


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

The LOTR guy is sick! :biggrin: His name's 'Gulavar' if you want to check out the model. Of course, there's always the Balrog...

I'd do the 'chaos warrior decked out beyond all recognition' route myself. It's not often a problem, and daemon princes were once mortal themselves; say this guy just achieved apotheosis (or whatever) at the start of the fight. I don't think too many people will give grief over that.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

Be'lakor all the way I'm saving for him just so I can have himk:


----------

